# Lavinia Abate Miss Italia 2022



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

La diciottenne romana Lavinia Abate è stata eletta Miss Italia 2022.

Nel secondo post la proclamazione da parte di Salvo Sottile che ha condotto la finale.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

La proclamazione


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La diciottenne romana Lavinia Abate è stata eletta Miss Italia 2022.
> 
> Nel secondo post la proclamazione da parte di Salvo Sottile che ha condotto la finale.


Ma non fanno più la trasmissione in pompa magna sulla RAI ?


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La proclamazione


ci vediamo su OF


----------



## UDG (22 Dicembre 2022)

Non sapevo nemmeno stessero facendo Miss Italia


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non fanno più la trasmissione in pompa magna sulla RAI ?


no, 10 anni fa è passata a La7, forse adesso nemmeno li la fanno


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non fanno più la trasmissione in pompa magna sulla RAI ?


La dovevano fare all'interno dei Fatti Vostri condotto proprio da Sottile, ma l'hanno interrotta e si sono limitati alle ospitate per i soliti deliri ideologici. Forse, con la nuova governance di centrodestra, potrebbe tornare in Rai.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2022)

A me non piace, quando ride poi, mamma mia.

Della serie, mica è brutta, però secondo me come canoni di bellezza ce ne sono a migliaia meglio di questa. Bah, 'ndo sono finite le miss di una volta.


----------



## peo74 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La proclamazione


Caruccia per carità, ma secondo me c'è di meglio in giro


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> no, 10 anni fa è passata a La7, forse adesso nemmeno li la fanno


Era tornata su Rai 1 nel 2019, in occasione degli 80 anni, con una puntata condotta da Alessandro Greco. Poi sempre in streaming.


----------



## atomiko (22 Dicembre 2022)

L'ultima vera Miss Italia Miriam Leone...dopo il nulla


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

Ma di che stiamo parlando


----------



## sunburn (22 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me non piace, quando ride poi, mamma mia.
> 
> Della serie, mica è brutta, però secondo me come canoni di bellezza ce ne sono a migliaia meglio di questa. Bah, 'ndo sono finite le miss di una volta.


Vabbè ma tu sei abituato al tuo giro di gnocche, rigorosamente over-60…


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci vediamo su OF



Sei frequentatore abituale?


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Dicembre 2022)

Impressione o il concorso come prestigio, si è un po ridimensionato dopo la morte di Enzo Mirigliani?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non sapevo nemmeno stessero facendo Miss Italia



Ormai è diventato un evento secondario.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei frequentatore abituale?


ho fatto l'abbonamento con codice sconto: "DIVORATORE"


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Impressione o il concorso come prestigio, si è un po ridimensionato dopo la morte di Enzo Mirigliani?



Si ridimensionato parecchio. Sono lontani i tempi delle 5 serate sulla Rai.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho fatto l'abbonamento con codice sconto: DIVORATORE



@Divoratore Di Stelle è persona - quasi - seria


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La diciottenne romana Lavinia Abate è stata eletta Miss Italia 2022.
> 
> Nel secondo post la proclamazione da parte di Salvo Sottile che ha condotto la finale.


potrebbero davvero rilanciarlo dando importanza alla bellezza ed al corpo oltre che al viso.
un vero concorso di bellezza.
invece lo han fatto diventare un trash che non guarda più nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *potrebbero davvero rilanciarlo dando importanza alla bellezza ed al corpo oltre che al viso.
> un vero concorso di bellezza.*
> invece lo han fatto diventare un trash che non guarda più nessuno.



Sarebbe una buona cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> L'ultima vera Miss Italia Miriam Leone...dopo il nulla



Giusto, anche @KILPIN_91 la pensa come te


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Ne ho trombate di più belle, il che è tutto dire. 
Comunque sia è già una buona cosa che sia una donna vera, vaginomunita dalla natura e non da chirurghi plastici etc.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una buona cosa.


cioè non è possibile che per eleggere miss italia non diano nemmeno un occhio a gambe culo e pere.
cioè è bellezza anche quella.. anzi soprattutto.
solo viso, altezza (che a me non attrae) e cacchiate sociali moderne che le fan dire.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Ne ho trombate di più belle, il che è tutto dire.*
> Comunque sia è già una buona cosa che sia una donna vera, vaginomunita dalla natura e non da chirurghi plastici etc.



Vogliamo le prove


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo le prove



Le prove di quelle passate son difficili da reperire. Ho qualche foto qua e là. Ma per fare lo sborone, direi che basterebbe mostrare la mia futura moglie


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le prove di quelle passate son difficili da reperire. Ho qualche foto qua e là. Ma per fare lo sborone, direi che basterebbe mostrare la mia futura moglie



Vabbè, sei Milanista, perciò mi fido sulla parola.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2022)

Da oggi inizia una nuova vita,una nuova arrampicata..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2022)

Il problema delle ultime edizioni era che dedicavano due terzi di puntata a intervistare le gnocche con domande patetiche, "voglio la pace nel mondo", "voglio sposarmi con un abito bianco e un principe azzurro" etct etc...
Insopportabili.

La gente guardava solo per vedere della figa.
Poi oggi figuriamoci, non possono mandare in onda concorsi di bellezza puri. Già stamattina ho letto i soliti articoli sulla mercificazione del corpo femminile in questi concorsi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il problema delle ultime edizioni era che dedicavano due terzi di puntata a intervistare le gnocche con domande patetiche, "voglio la pace nel mondo", "voglio sposarmi con un abito bianco e un principe azzurro" etct etc...
> Insopportabili.
> 
> La gente guardava solo per vedere della figa.
> *Poi oggi figuriamoci, non possono mandare in onda concorsi di bellezza puri. Già stamattina ho letto i soliti articoli sulla mercificazione del corpo femminile in questi concorsi.*



Bei tempi quando esisteva l’Album della Gnocca...


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non fanno più la trasmissione in pompa magna sulla RAI ?


Non è politicamente corretto
..


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Non è politicamente corretto
> ..



Hanno rotto le p... con questo politicamente corretto.


----------



## Didaco (22 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci vediamo su OF



Tutte sono su OF, ma i concorsi tipo miss Italia tra un po' bisogna farli con il saio perchè siamo contro la mercificazione del corpo della donna. 
Che epoca di adrem.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2022)

Le ultime VERE Miss Italia sono state la Leone e la Ferolla. Dopodiché il nulla.


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si ridimensionato parecchio. Sono lontani i tempi delle 5 serate sulla Rai.


Sì mi ricordo, cadeva sempre in settembre poco prima che ricominciassero le scuole in Emilia (la domenica prima praticamente), adesso la figlia del vecchio lo ha reso una robetta svilente e poco importante, cattiva gestione o forse gli sponsor o forse la passera in tv è ormai vietata figuriamoci per 5 serate, peccato perché è un concorso storico ma capisco che sia importante distruggere non solo il paese ma pure la bellezza italiana doc, poi oh, magari non lo fai su rai 1 che è il canale delle vecchiette ma su rai 2 a settembre uno spazio glielo trovi, altro che i soliti programmi di interviste, assurdo come ci siamo ridotti; forse i concorsi di bellezza nell'era dei social facili sono il percorso più lungo e meno interessante, un tempo per andare a fare l'attrice partivi da lì e anche come selezioni, se vogliono ne trovano una fica da paura ma se i giudici sono per la maggior parte donne o talent scout o robe simili buona notte, le donne in quanto a gusti estetici riguardanti le donne stesse sono a livelli degradanti visto che tendono sempre a premiare quella che non è niente di che.
Povero Enzo, avevi difeso la bellezza italiana sul canale principale della rai e adesso premiano una miss qualunque in mezzo ai fatti vostri!?!? ho capito male io?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì mi ricordo, cadeva sempre in settembre poco prima che ricominciassero le scuole in Emilia (la domenica prima praticamente), adesso la figlia del vecchio lo ha reso una robetta svilente e poco importante, cattiva gestione o forse gli sponsor o forse la passera in tv è ormai vietata figuriamoci per 5 serate, peccato perché è un concorso storico ma capisco che sia importante distruggere non solo il paese ma pure la bellezza italiana doc, poi oh, magari non lo fai su rai 1 che è il canale delle vecchiette ma su rai 2 a settembre uno spazio glielo trovi, altro che i soliti programmi di interviste, assurdo come ci siamo ridotti; forse i concorsi di bellezza nell'era dei social facili sono il percorso più lungo e meno interessante, un tempo per andare a fare l'attrice partivi da lì e anche come selezioni, se vogliono ne trovano una fica da paura ma se i giudici sono per la maggior parte donne o talent scout o robe simili buona notte, le donne in quanto a gusti estetici riguardanti le donne stesse sono a livelli degradanti visto che tendono sempre a premiare quella che non è niente di che.
> Povero Enzo, avevi difeso la bellezza italiana sul canale principale della rai e adesso premiano una miss qualunque in mezzo ai fatti vostri!?!? ho capito male io?



In realtà non era ”importante” solo la finale ma in tante località si creavano eventi per le selezioni. Bei tempi.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì mi ricordo, cadeva sempre in settembre poco prima che ricominciassero le scuole in Emilia (la domenica prima praticamente), adesso la figlia del vecchio lo ha reso una robetta svilente e poco importante, cattiva gestione o forse gli sponsor o forse la passera in tv è ormai vietata figuriamoci per 5 serate, peccato perché è un concorso storico ma capisco che sia importante distruggere non solo il paese ma pure la bellezza italiana doc, poi oh, magari non lo fai su rai 1 che è il canale delle vecchiette ma su rai 2 a settembre uno spazio glielo trovi, altro che i soliti programmi di interviste, assurdo come ci siamo ridotti; forse i concorsi di bellezza nell'era dei social facili sono il percorso più lungo e meno interessante, un tempo per andare a fare l'attrice partivi da lì e anche come selezioni, se vogliono ne trovano una fica da paura ma se i giudici sono per la maggior parte donne o talent scout o robe simili buona notte, le donne in quanto a gusti estetici riguardanti le donne stesse sono a livelli degradanti visto che tendono sempre a premiare quella che non è niente di che.
> *Povero Enzo, avevi difeso la bellezza italiana sul canale principale della rai e adesso premiano una miss qualunque in mezzo ai fatti vostri!?!? ho capito male io?*


Era previsto così, ma poi si è deciso di fare la finale in streaming con tanto di polemiche della Mirigliani. Sì, in ogni caso un declassamento che però coincide con il crollo di ascolti che ebbero le ultime edizioni Rai. Poi, ovviamente, hanno strumentalizzato il tutto con il politicamente corretto, femminismo ecc, ma la ragione sta sempre nel mezzo, il programma non era più un evento come venti anni fa.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Miss Italia ha sempre dato importanza ANCHE al fisico, solo che negli ultimi anni le mandano coperte per le solite cavolate. Prima le miss sfoggiavano in bikini.

Ho visto uno spezzone della finale, una roba triste, ci mancava solo che indossavano il burka. Poi introdotte dal ballerino trashone. Una roba penosa. Se deve tornare in Rai una roba del genere, anche no. Già ci bastano Sanremo ed Eurovision in quota trash.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Miss Italia ha sempre dato importanza ANCHE al fisico, solo che negli ultimi anni le mandano coperte per le solite cavolate. Prima le miss sfoggiavano in bikini.
> 
> Ho visto uno spezzone della finale, una roba triste, ci mancava solo che indossavano il burka. Poi introdotte dal ballerino trashone. Una roba penosa. Se deve tornare in Rai una roba del genere, anche no. Già ci bastano Sanremo ed Eurovision in quota trash.



In Rai si vede ben di peggio che Miss Italia. Una serata, la finale, non peggiorerebbe nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Rai si vede ben di peggio che Miss Italia. Una serata, la finale, non peggiorerebbe nulla.


Se devono sfilare coperte, anche no. Già nel brevissimo ritorno in Rai nel 2019 la regia si impauriva nell'inquadrarle al di sotto del viso.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se devono sfilare coperte, anche no. Già nel brevissimo ritorno in Rai nel 2019 la regia si impauriva nell'inquadrarle al di sotto del viso.



Vedremo la Rai a gestione CDX che farà.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, sei Milanista, perciò mi fido sulla parola.



Meglio così, anche perché non ero molto dell'idea di mostrare la mia futura moglie, magari qualche ex si, soprattutto una con cui mi son lasciato male, ma non voglio denunce


----------



## LukeLike (22 Dicembre 2022)

Ce l'ha la passera?


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma tu sei abituato al tuo giro di gnocche, rigorosamente over-60…



Mi piace il fascino della competenza e dell'esperienza del mestiere ...


----------



## alexxx19 (22 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bah, 'ndo sono finite le miss di una volta.



la colombari 

miriam


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ne ho trombate di più belle, il che è tutto dire.
> Comunque sia è già una buona cosa che sia una donna vera, vaginomunita dalla natura e non da chirurghi plastici etc.


Sir,la passo a prendere in carrozza dopo il The?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho fatto l'abbonamento con codice sconto: "DIVORATORE"



Quel codice sconto ti da accesso istantaneo all'Only Fans mondiale


----------



## Mika (22 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non fanno più la trasmissione in pompa magna sulla RAI ?


Io avevo letto che la Rai non la faceva più perché mercifica il corpo femminile. Non sto scherzando eh? Lo lessi davvero, qualcuno lo ricorda come lo ricordo io?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Meglio così, anche perché non ero molto dell'idea di mostrare la mia futura moglie, magari qualche ex si, soprattutto una con cui mi son lasciato male, ma non voglio denunce



Sei dispensato


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quel codice sconto ti da accesso istantaneo all'Only Fans mondiale



Io non me ne vanterei …


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non me ne vanterei …



Ma mettete a sede e nun rompe li cojoni altrimenti apro un profilo OF anche a te


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma mettete a sede e nun rompe li cojoni altrimenti apro un profilo OF anche a te



Delicatissimo  Fai il pappone?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

La nuova Miss


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La nuova Miss



Una ragazza normalissima.
Miss Italia non vale più una cicca da anni.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una ragazza normalissima.
> Miss Italia non vale più una cicca da anni.



Con un buon manager potrebbe far strada…


----------



## pazzomania (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una ragazza normalissima.
> Miss Italia non vale più una cicca da anni.



Il mondo sta cambiando in modo putientissimo.

Ormai, manco si sapeva che c' era Miss Italia hahahah
Una volta sembrava l' evento dell' anno.

Ormai non si sente minimamente più nemmeno il Natale.

Chissà che penseranno di noi le civiltà tra centinaia di anni che addobbavamo tutto, facevamo presepi, alberi di Natale eccetera eccetera


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con un buon manager potrebbe far strada…



Passando per la strada principale o dal sottobosco?
Così come nel calcio, dove i calciatori bravi (e senza agganci) rimangono a marcire nelle serie minori, capita anche in tutti questi concorsi di bellezza.

Se riesci realmente a sfondare (per sfondare intendo cinema e tv, non pubblicità di creme dimagranti su Instagram) significa solamente una cosa:  (interpretatelo come volete).
Il manager alla fine serve solamente per individuare il (_!_) giusto da addentare.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il mondo sta cambiando in modo putientissimo.
> *
> Ormai, manco si sapeva che c' era Miss Italia hahahah
> Una volta sembrava l' evento dell' anno.*
> ...



Ai bei tempi era un modo importante per entrare nel mondo dello spettacolo e per poter ammirare qualche bellezza. Ora ci sono tanti modi. È l’epoca delle influencer dei social di cui @Divoratore Di Stelle è cultore/esperto


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Passando per la strada principale o dal sottobosco?
> Così come nel calcio, dove i calciatori bravi (e senza agganci) rimangono a marcire nelle serie minori, capita anche in tutti questi concorsi di bellezza.
> 
> Se riesci realmente a sfondare (per sfondare intendo cinema e tv, non pubblicità di creme dimagranti su Instagram) significa solamente una cosa:  (interpretatelo come volete).
> Il manager alla fine serve solamente per individuare il (_!_) giusto da addentare.



Sei cinico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il mondo sta cambiando in modo putientissimo.
> 
> Ormai, manco si sapeva che c' era Miss Italia hahahah
> Una volta sembrava l' evento dell' anno.
> ...



Ma volevi realmente scrivere putientissimo o avevi il barzotto pensando a putin e ti sei distratto?  

Comunque boh, un tempo una ragazza simile non avrebbe neanche passato le selezioni del paese.
Non sto dicendo che è brutta, ma che in giro se ne trovano 10 milioni sicuramente più belle (e probabilmente nello stesso concorso di bellezza ci saranno state altre ragazze che gli davano le piste, ma.....).

Il Natale comunque non lo sento più neanche io (e non solo quello), ma forse siamo solamente cresciuti e abbiamo totalmente perso la magia


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il mondo sta cambiando in modo putientissimo.
> 
> Ormai, manco si sapeva che c' era Miss Italia hahahah
> Una volta sembrava l' evento dell' anno.
> ...


in una delle ultime apparizioni sulla Rai ,vi partecipò una del mio paese. Ricevemmo pure le telefonate del sindaco per farla votare


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in una delle ultime apparizioni sulla Rai ,vi partecipò una del mio paese. *Ricevemmo pure le telefonate del sindaco per farla votare *



Chi era, Cetto?


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi era, Cetto?


no, era pure del PD


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> no, era pure del PD




È una circostanza aggravante


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con un buon manager potrebbe far strada…


Chissà che strada


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma di che stiamo parlando


Aggiungerei alla grandissima Francesca Chillemi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una ragazza normalissima.
> Miss Italia non vale più una cicca da anni.


È già tanto che non ha il cetriolo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei alla grandissima Francesca Chillemi


La prima rimane la più bella di sempre


----------



## __king george__ (22 Dicembre 2022)

sinceramente ho perso completamente le informazioni sulle varie miss italia da quella che disse che le sarebbe piaciuto vivere nella seconda guerra mondiale...credo sia stata l'ultima in tv forse

oggi probabilmente alla domanda dove vorresti vivere se dovessi andar via dall'Italia direbbe in Ucraina..."tanto sono una donna mica devo combattere.." 

non fa una piega peraltro..al massimo la stuprano e uccidono..ma mica deve andare in trincea


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sinceramente ho perso completamente le informazioni sulle varie miss italia da quella che disse che le sarebbe piaciuto vivere nella seconda guerra mondiale...credo sia stata l'ultima in tv forse
> 
> oggi probabilmente alla domanda dove vorresti vivere se dovessi andar via dall'Italia direbbe in Ucraina..."tanto sono una donna mica devo combattere.."
> 
> non fa una piega peraltro..al massimo la stuprano e uccidono..ma mica deve andare in trincea


sarebbe lei la trincea


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ai bei tempi era un modo importante per entrare nel mondo dello spettacolo e per poter ammirare qualche bellezza. Ora ci sono tanti modi. È l’epoca delle influencer dei social di cui @Divoratore Di Stelle è cultore/esperto


È un CULtore


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Chissà che strada



Dello spettacolo, ovviamente


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La prima rimane la più bella di sempre


Sei troppo di parte  
Ce ne sono state tante bellissime tra cui la Colombari, la Chiabotto, Federica Del Moro ( la migliore per me )


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È un CULtore



Non fare insinuazioni su @Divoratore Di Stelle che poi se la prende con me


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io avevo letto che la Rai non la faceva più perché mercifica il corpo femminile. Non sto scherzando eh? Lo lessi davvero, qualcuno lo ricorda come lo ricordo io?


su Gay 1 vorrebbero farlo,ma con le donne + proboscide


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> su Gay 1 vorrebbero farlo,ma con le donne + proboscide



Hai proprio bisogno di una vacanza


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sir,la passo a prendere in carrozza dopo il The?



La ringrazio egregio. Dopo il The va benissimo e mi porti dalla prima escort di classe che riesce a trovare, che la vorrei usare come un oggetto 

"Con la carrozza puoi, trattare le escort come tu vuoi" semicit/parodia della canzone "A natale puoi"


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La ringrazio egregio. Dopo il The va benissimo e *mi porti dalla prima escort di classe che riesce a trovare, che la vorrei usare come un oggetto *



Stiamo degenerando


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La ringrazio egregio. Dopo il The va benissimo e mi porti dalla prima escort di classe che riesce a trovare, che la vorrei usare come un oggetto


le offro il meglio della classe altolocata,Sir


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> le offro il meglio della classe altolocata,Sir



Ecco


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stiamo degenerando



"A Natale puoi far ciò che non puoi fare mai" 





KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> le offro il meglio della classe altolocata,Sir



La ringrazio, quindi mi fa da garante?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Hanno ragione gli anziani a dire "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio"


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sei troppo di parte
> Ce ne sono state tante bellissime tra cui la Colombari, la Chiabotto, Federica Del Moro ( la migliore per me )



Il fatto è che pochissime hanno poi fatto carriera. Tra quelle migliori ci metterei la Valle.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> "A Natale puoi far ciò che non puoi fare mai"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo Sir,abbiamo tempoh


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> certo Sir,abbiamo tempoh



Mettiti alla finestra, magari passa qualche contessa…


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mettiti alla finestra, magari passa qualche contessa…


passa la Contessa De Blanck?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> passa la Contessa De Blanck?



Chiedi a @OrgoglioMilanista se gradisce.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiedi a @OrgoglioMilanista se gradisce.



Effettivamente non sarebbe male avere una mano per sistemare la legna per l'inverno


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Altre immagini della Miss


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Effettivamente non sarebbe male avere una mano per sistemare la legna per l'inverno



A me sembra più utile proprio come legna


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Effettivamente non sarebbe male avere una mano per sistemare la legna per l'inverno


la vuole usare come schiava?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

@KILPIN_91, hai cambiato immagine dell’avatar, sei un ruffiano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91, hai cambiato immagine dell’avatar, sei un ruffiano.


visto che siamo in tema


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Altre immagini della Miss



Prima di tutto: Ovviamente me la chiaverei, lo dico anche se è scontato. Però non mi dice nulla. È un tipo di bellezza normale che incontri più volte durante una giornata in giro, da una Miss mi aspetto di più.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> visto che siamo in tema



Si, me è una mossa da ruffiano


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> la vuole usare come schiava?



Non è nata per questo?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Prima di tutto: Ovviamente me la chiaverei,* lo dico anche se è scontato. Però non mi dice nulla. È un tipo di bellezza normale che incontri più volte durante una giornata in giro, da una Miss mi aspetto di più.




Grazie per aver dissipato i nostri dubbi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, me è una mossa da ruffiano


ma no mi è venuto cosi. si parlava di miss italia e ho soltanto messo in gol l'assist ricevuto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie per aver dissipato in nostri dubbi


non si dice piu copulare


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma no mi è venuto cosi. si parlava di miss italia e ho soltanto messo in gol l'assist ricevuto



Certe amicizie ti fanno male.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non è nata per questo?


sono sempre piu colpito dalla sua raffinatezza Lord


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie per aver dissipato in nostri dubbi



Sai com'è, ad un certo punto ho avuto il sentore che stessi facendo troppo il sommieler della gnocca, quindi ho sentito di dover chiarire un concetto base. Anche perché mi viene in mente che anni fa andai con una ragazza che io ed i miei amici chiamavamo "faccia da ratto" 

P.S: A proposito di raffinatezza, legga sopra @KILPIN_91


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sai com'è, ad un certo punto ho avuto il sentore che stessi facendo troppo il sommieler della gnocca, quindi ho sentito di dover chiarire un concetto base. *Anche perché mi viene in mente che anni fa andai con una ragazza che io ed i miei amici chiamavamo "faccia da ratto" *



Chiaro, tu NON guardi in faccia a nessuna…


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> P.S: A proposito di raffinatezza, legga sopra @KILPIN_91



Chiamare @KILPIN_91 a difesa non ti aiuta molto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sai com'è, ad un certo punto ho avuto il sentore che stessi facendo troppo il sommieler della gnocca, quindi ho sentito di dover chiarire un concetto base. Anche perché mi viene in mente che anni fa andai con una ragazza che io ed i miei amici chiamavamo "faccia da ratto"
> 
> P.S: A proposito di raffinatezza, legga sopra @KILPIN_91


beh l'importante è che respiri,giusto?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> …..Però non mi dice nulla. È un tipo di bellezza normale che incontri più volte durante una giornata in giro, da una Miss mi aspetto di più.



Tornando al topic: è effettivamente una bella ragazza ma nulla di clamoroso.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> beh l'importante è che respiri,giusto?



Non fomentare


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tornando al topic: è effettivamente una bella ragazza ma nulla di clamoroso.


perchè siamo usciti dal topic?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> perchè siamo usciti dal topic?



Tu sei già nella carrozza diretto verso il Lord


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiaro, tu NON guardi in faccia a nessuna…



Eh... La citazione del secolo la fece un mio amico mentre mi sfotteva per essere andato con lei. Disse "se le spacchi una bottiglia di birra in faccia diventa più bella" giuro che rido ancora quando ci penso, sto ridendo pure ora.

Comunque a dirla tutta aveva un gran bel fisico e il suo lato b lo ricordo ancora come uno dei più belli che ho toccato 



KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> beh l'importante è che respiri,giusto?



La prima risposta che mi è venuta in mente è meglio che non la scrivo. Non so a quanti piaccia il Black humor 

In compenso io sono sempre stato pro fisico più che viso. Nel senso che io non sono mai stato con una tipa in sovrappeso (per sovrappeso intendo cicciona, se non lo si fosse capito ) ma con un bel viso. Piuttosto preferisco una col viso da ratto ma con un bel fisico


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu sei già nella carrozza diretto verso il Lord


non sono piu in carrozza,mi faccio trasportare da 4 donne tipo Attila Flagello di Dio


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> non sono piu in carrozza,mi faccio trasportare da 4 donne tipo Attila Flagello di Dio



La vacanza lunga la devi fare. In un convento.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Eh... La citazione del secolo la fece un mio amico mentre mi sfotteva per essere andato con lei. Disse "se le spacchi una bottiglia di birra in faccia diventa più bella" giuro che rido ancora quando ci penso, sto ridendo pure ora.
> 
> Comunque a dirla tutta aveva un gran bel fisico e il suo lato b lo ricordo ancora come uno dei più belli che ho toccato
> 
> ...


mettila sotto spoiler la battuta da black huomur


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> In compenso io sono sempre stato pro fisico più che viso. Nel senso che io non sono mai stato con una tipa in sovrappeso (per sovrappeso intendo cicciona, se non lo si fosse capito ) ma con un bel viso. Piuttosto preferisco una col viso da ratto ma con un bel fisico



I gusti sono gusti. Con il viso proprio da ratto, per me, farebbe “scadere” pure tutto il resto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I gusti sono gusti. Con il viso proprio da ratto, per me, farebbe “scadere” pure tutto il resto.


con il viso da ratto,automaticamente sarebbe un ratto


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> mettila sotto spoiler la battuta da black huomur




Si deve discutere di Miss e bellezza.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> con il viso da ratto,automaticamente sarebbe un ratto



Non volevo dirlo io a @OrgoglioMilanista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2022)

Ragazzi so che vi divertite e non fate niente di male, ma non trasformiamo il topic in una chat se no ci tocca chiudere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> mettila sotto spoiler la battuta da black huomur



Una mente arguta come la tua ci sarà già arrivata. Ma diciamo che posso dare degli indizi.... Nel senso che finché il corpo è caldo 


Blu71 ha scritto:


> I gusti sono gusti. Con il viso proprio da ratto, per me, farebbe “scadere” pure tutto il resto.



Un bel culetto a mandolino e due belle poppe ti fanno dimenticare quel viso, soprattutto se spegni la luce, oppure....








P.S per i mod: L'avevo già scritto questo in contemporanea con l'avviso. Sarà l'ultimo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Una mente arguta come la tua ci sarà già arrivata. Ma diciamo che posso dare degli indizi.... Nel senso che finché il corpo è caldo
> 
> 
> Un bel culetto a mandolino e due belle poppe ti fanno dimenticare quel viso, soprattutto se spegni la luce, oppure....
> ...


ah beh,e dillo che le hai messo un sacchetto in faccia per non vedere il viso


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi so che vi divertite e non fate niente di male, ma non trasformiamo il topic in una chat se no ci tocca chiudere.



Hai ragione. @KILPIN_91 parla di Miss Italia e basta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi so che vi divertite e non fate niente di male, ma non trasformiamo il topic in una chat se no ci tocca chiudere.


chiedo scusa mi son fatto prendere la mano


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ah beh,e dillo che le hai messo un sacchetto in faccia per non vedere il viso



Hai letto il messaggio di @Toby rosso nero?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai letto il messaggio di @Toby rosso nero?


si mi sono scusato


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque l’unica delle Miss del nuovo millennio che ha saputo farsi valere davvero è stata la Leone che per me sicuramente è stata la più bella.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2022)

Giusto citare anche la Chillemi oltre la Leone e la Ferolla. 

Tra l'altro la Chillemi, dietro il volto da santarellina, deve essere una bella porcellina...

Durante le riprese della fiction con l'attore turco (quello che si è fatto la Leotta), i paparazzi l'hanno beccata un paio di volte uscire dalla sua stanza d'hotel in segreto...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giusto citare anche la Chillemi oltre la Leone e la Ferolla.
> 
> Tra l'altro la Chillemi, dietro il volto da santarellina, deve essere una bella porcellina...
> 
> Durante le riprese della fiction con l'attore turco (quello che si è fatto la Leotta), i paparazzi l'hanno beccata un paio di volte uscire dalla sua stanza d'hotel in segreto...


Ironia della sorte, a Che Dio Ci Aiuti diventerà suora e sarà promossa a protagonista sostituendo Elena Sofia Ricci  .


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque mai una volta che vince una morta di fame che fa 3 lavori per campare. Ho sempre la sensazione che vincano tutte quelle di buona famiglia


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque mai una volta che vince una morta di fame che fa 3 lavori per campare. Ho sempre la sensazione che vincano tutte quelle di buona famiglia



Forse perché una morta di fame che fa tre lavori per campare non ha tempo di prepararsi per il concorso delle miss.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque mai una volta che vince una morta di fame che fa 3 lavori per campare. Ho sempre la sensazione che vincano tutte quelle di buona famiglia


perchè le morte di fame sono pure brutte


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> perchè le morte di fame *sono pure brutte *



Non sempre, spesso sono solo poco curate.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> perchè le morte di fame sono pure brutte


nah, oggi pure Jennifer da Caccamo ha le tette rifatte


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> perchè le morte di fame sono pure brutte



Cavoli hai ragione. I soldi oltre alla felicità danno anche la bellezza


----------



## Gamma (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La diciottenne romana Lavinia Abate è stata eletta Miss Italia 2022.
> 
> Nel secondo post la proclamazione da parte di Salvo Sottile che ha condotto la finale.


Vedo che in molti si stanno lamentando del fatto che non fanno più serate in tv per Miss Italia... non scherziamo, per favore, è meglio così.

Se Miss Italia avesse più visibilità e attenzione mediatica, basterebbe un nanosecondo per vedere la prima Miss Italia transessuale.

E assisteremmo anche al primo concorso di Miss/ter*ə Italia per far sì che possano competere anche le persone non binarie!
Magari un concorso misto con donne e uomini palestrati e pelosi che si identificano come donne.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Vedo che in molti si stanno lamentando del fatto che non fanno più serate in tv per Miss Italia... non scherziamo, per favore, è meglio così.
> 
> Se Miss Italia avesse più visibilità e attenzione mediatica, basterebbe un nanosecondo per vedere la prima Miss Italia transessuale.
> 
> ...



A me piacerebbe rivedere MISS ITALIA, non tutte le porcherie che hai ipotizzato tu.


----------



## Gamma (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me piacerebbe rivedere MISS ITALIA, nom tutte le porcherie che hai ipotizzato tu.


Anche io, ma mi dispiace: siamo nel 2022.

L'adulazione di donne con la fagiana manca di rispetto all'inclusività.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Anche io, ma mi dispiace: siamo nel 2022.
> 
> L'adulazione di donne con la fagiana manca di rispetto all'inclusività.



Lo so che siamo nel 2022 ma, sai, sono all’antica e nessuna inclusività mi farà mai dimenticare la differenza tra una bella donna e qualcosa di “diverso”.


----------



## Gamma (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo so che siamo nel 2022 ma, sai, sono all’antica e nessuna inclusività mi farà mai dimenticare la differenza tra una bella donna e qualcosa di “diverso”.


Ritira subito quello che hai detto!!!1!1!1!
Devi essere inklusivoooohhh.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ritira subito quello che hai detto!!!1!1!1!
> Devi essere inklusivoooohhh.



Io sono inclusivo ma fino ad un certo punto


----------



## sampapot (23 Dicembre 2022)

caruccia, ma niente di che (parere personale)....la Leotta le dà 10 a zero!!! e poi non scherziamo....si parla di "miss", quindi di un essere umano con la patata...con geni femminili...punto


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2022)

Non mi piace.

Per carità non è brutta, ma non mi sa di niente.
Con quel muso allungato, poi...


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2022)

Quanti sommelier qui, fa piacere sapere che non siano rimasti solo gli zerbini e gli eunuchi


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> perchè le morte di fame sono pure brutte


Gigi D'Alessio, in merito alle ragazze del rione sanità, cantava "Fotomodelle un po' povere".


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ma si può ancora proclamare la più bella ?
Non è un reato?


----------



## vota DC (23 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Eh... La citazione del secolo la fece un mio amico mentre mi sfotteva per essere andato con lei. Disse "se le spacchi una bottiglia di birra in faccia diventa più bella" giuro che rido ancora quando ci penso, sto ridendo pure ora.
> 
> Comunque a dirla tutta aveva un gran bel fisico e il suo lato b lo ricordo ancora come uno dei più belli che ho toccato
> 
> ...


Non si può avere un bel viso ed essere troppo in sovrappeso. Dopo un po' di chili in più si deforma il viso. Stesso discorso per eccessiva magrezza.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> caruccia, ma niente di che (parere personale)....la Leotta le dà 10 a zero!!! e poi non scherziamo....si parla di "miss", quindi di un essere umano con la patata...con geni femminili...punto



Sicuramente non è clamorosa. In ogni caso la Leotta “giovane” era molto diversa da quella attuale.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2022)

La Miss in versione cantante


----------

